# Granulate 2 Released - Introducing Fracture Sounds - 25% OFF



## willbedford (Apr 25, 2016)

*

 
Introducing Fracture Sounds*
I'm very pleased to announce my new company, Fracture Sounds.
Ever since I started selling sample libraries on my personal website, the user-base has grown far beyond what I ever anticipated. Because of this, I've decided to keep my music portfolio and sample libraries separate. From today, all of my Kontakt libraries have been migrated to FractureSounds.com.

*Granulate 2 Released*
Along with the website launch, I have released a major update to my audio manipulation engine, Granulate. This incorporates a large range of improvements and new features. After many weeks of hard work, I'm proud to release it to the world. It is available for an intro price of £29 (owners of Granulate 1 have been sent an upgrade coupon).

Some of the new features include:

*Sample/loop markers* for selecting a specific part of an audio file
*LFOs*, *step sequencers* and a flexible modulating routing engine
'Granulate Quad' mode - load *four samples at once*, each with their own granular parameters
*XY Morphing Controller* (with LFO support)
Built-in grain-FX and post-FX for further sound manipulation
Over 80 presets.
*Video Demos*
Basic sample tracking and *Loop Markers*:


*LFOs* and *Modulation Routing*:


*XY Pad* and Patch Walkthough:


*House Warming Sale*
To celebrate the launch of Fracture Sounds, all products are available for up to* 25% off* until Sunday 8th May. This includes the new intro price of Granulate 2.

Thanks for your continued support, and have fun with Granulate 2!

Will

FractureSounds.com


----------



## smalltownpoet (Apr 25, 2016)

hey Will, I'm getting unusually large CPU usage ~20%, with the Aching Strings patch >50%. just a single version of the latest Kontakt open - no other plugs. I'm running Ableton on Windows 10 (64-bit) with the i7-2600k, 16gb ram, and HDSPe AIO.


----------



## bbrylow (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome new version Will! Congratulations!


----------



## markleake (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey Will, I'm glad you're taking things a step further. I have 2 of your products (glasses and singing bowls), and have been very happy with them, especially their usability. So its good to see you formalising you work more. I'll check out Granulate 2 when I have more time, as it looks very good.


----------



## milamu (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Will, bought your library. Some of the Quad-presets are very high on cpu!
Any chance to lower this cpu-usage?

Thanks Mike


----------



## thedigitalDog (Apr 27, 2016)

same here. i did even crash kontakt 2-3 times, mind you...too bad, as it sounds astounding otherwise.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 27, 2016)

I've not had any issues but I'm running an Intel Skylake 6700K so it's pretty top end.

Really loving the update.


----------



## thedigitalDog (Apr 27, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I've not had any issues but I'm running an Intel Skylake 6700K so it's pretty top end.
> 
> Really loving the update.


yes, i have to adjust a bit my audio settings while playing. it's excellent otherwise.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 27, 2016)

I bought it and my view is that is has potential, I do see this as a tool that blends wav files together that are on your hard drive. With that in mind I wish the integration with existing wav files would be way better, for example the tool could look at a drive and randomly select wav files and mix them. I have other tools which do that with included sounds. The strength of this tool could be: working with existing wav files.

Not there yet and I would love to see better integration of existing wav files on my hard drive be included in an update.


----------



## willbedford (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi guys,
Thanks for your replies. This has been a busy few days!

Regarding CPU usage, some presets are heavier than others, depending on the number of FX and modulators used. In a few patches, I really wanted to show off the advanced manipulation features to demonstrate how far you can push the instrument. Other patches are much lighter. I had a team of testers using a range of different spec machines, and I worked with them to find the right balance between functionality, sound quality and CPU usage.

If you find that some patches are too heavy on your system, try disabling some of the Grain FX, as these can be quite demanding on the CPU.

It's also worth noting that Granulate 2 is really pushing the limit of what Kontakt is capable of. It was a tough feat, but I think the result is worth it.


----------



## willbedford (Apr 28, 2016)

thomey said:


> I bought it and my view is that is has potential, I do see this as a tool that blends wav files together that are on your hard drive. With that in mind I wish the integration with existing wav files would be way better, for example the tool could look at a drive and randomly select wav files and mix them. I have other tools which do that with included sounds. The strength of this tool could be: working with existing wav files.
> 
> Not there yet and I would love to see better integration of existing wav files on my hard drive be included in an update.


I'm not sure what you mean. You already *can* import your own audio files. 

Kontakt can't randomly select audio files on a drive; they have to be manually imported.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 28, 2016)

I would love to use the tool, and for me Granulate 2 is more a tool than a library to use my existing wav files. I know that I can import them, however if the loading of the samples on my hard drive would be more easy I would see this tool to be much more successful. Let's face it every one has tons of samples on their harddrive that need to be used again, just differently.


----------



## willbedford (Apr 28, 2016)

thomey said:


> I would love to use the tool, and for me Granulate 2 is more a tool than a library to use my existing wav files. I know that I can import them, however if the loading of the samples on my hard drive would be more easy I would see this tool to be much more successful. Let's face it every one has tons of samples on their harddrive that need to be used again, just differently.


That's a limitation of Kontakt, I'm afraid.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 30, 2016)

Really like all your libraries Will, my one issue with all of them- they are too cheap. I think you are undervaluing what you have (as are many other companies) as granulate 2 is about half the price it should be. When I started buying libraries I thought this was a great thing, but now some of those same companies can't make it because with libraries, you can only sell to each costumer once. If the price is too low, people start to doubt their worth and those core first sales are all you have. But if it's expensive, people wait for a sale, think about it more, and feel more satisfied when they finally get it (for me symphobia was this way). Right now my lunch was more expensive than 2 of your libraries, and I know it took longer to make than my sandwich. You are building fine food my friend, not deli meat.  Consider it. I realize it's difficult to do with a library that's already released unless you radically improve it or add to its content, but hopefully you can consider it for future releases. I would rather see higher prices and see your company survive long term. You've got great ideas and sounds and deserve to be paid more. Seriously. I'll support what you do and was going to ask about a bundle price- but then I'd have to slap myself.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 13, 2016)

I hope you might add some random patch generation down the road Will.


----------



## rJames (Jun 13, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I bought it and my view is that is has potential, I do see this as a tool that blends wav files together that are on your hard drive. With that in mind I wish the integration with existing wav files would be way better, for example the tool could look at a drive and randomly select wav files and mix them. I have other tools which do that with included sounds. The strength of this tool could be: working with existing wav files.
> 
> Not there yet and I would love to see better integration of existing wav files on my hard drive be included in an update.


Spend the time to learn how to import the wav's. Its well worth it.
Yes, you do have to open the Kontakt interface and drag it onto the mapping page. But once you get used to that, its a piece of cake.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 25, 2016)

Very nice update and upgrade deal for 1.0 users! TX Will.


----------

